# Kimbo Running His Mouth...Yet Again



## RageInDaCage (Mar 1, 2007)

Recently on a FC Fighter Radio interview, Kimbo trashed early UFC champions such as Gracie and Shamrock and called them scrubs. This guy thinks he could have one the earlier UFC events. 1) This has no legitimacy to ANYTHING going on in the world of MMA 2) The fact is he cant beat sh*t so now this leaves me thinking why he even bothers to say something like this? Dana should really get Chuck over there to bang this guy out reaal quick. Thoughts?


----------



## Amerikraut (Jan 26, 2008)

id say he (kimbo) is lucky that crack only stays in your system for a few days.


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

Pretty much confirmed what I already thought, that he's an ass. Please JT, you have to win this fight, and end the Kimbo hype, that's what would be good for the sport.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

RageInDaCage said:


> Recently on a FC Fighter Radio interview, Kimbo trashed early UFC champions such as Gracie and Shamrock and called them scrubs. This guy thinks he could have one the earlier UFC events. 1) This has no legitimacy to ANYTHING going on in the world of MMA 2) The fact is he cant beat sh*t so now this leaves me thinking why he even bothers to say something like this? Dana should really get Chuck over there to bang this guy out reaal quick. Thoughts?


 Well, he did make Tank Abbot look like a scrub. 

Oh, and got a link?

They don't seem to have it up, yet:
http://fcfradio.fcfighter.com/


----------



## Amerikraut (Jan 26, 2008)

jasvll said:


> Well, he did make Tank Abbot look like a scrub.


what? he stopped being relevant in 98.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

i dont rate kimbo as a fighter atall hes just a street fighter who thinks he can be up there with the top fighters in the world when he hasent beaten any 1 good.
he beat a has been tank abot, big deal tank abotts just a drunk bum now


----------



## Pyros (Apr 16, 2008)

I would like to see Kimbo vs Fedor, I want to see him beat up BADLY. I'm pretty sure Fedor can take him after the Tim Sylvia fight (immediately after I mean). Seriously, I know those guys today wouldn't be great fighters, but they were the pioneers of the sport and he's disrespecting them greatly.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Amerikraut said:


> what? he stopped being relevant in 98.


 The joke is still funny.


----------



## eric2004bc (Apr 27, 2008)

Pyros said:


> I would like to see Kimbo vs Fedor, I want to see him beat up BADLY. I'm pretty sure Fedor can take him after the Tim Sylvia fight (immediately after I mean). Seriously, I know those guys today wouldn't be great fighters, but they were the pioneers of the sport and he's disrespecting them greatly.


Kimbo V Fedor would be funny
u might as well jsut put kimbo infront of a rowling boulder and let it hit him

kimbo just needs to know his place


----------



## Amerikraut (Jan 26, 2008)

jasvll said:


> The joke is still funny.


so you were being sarcastic? :dunno:

its hard to tell with the amount of ridiculous things said on this site.


----------



## SimplyNate (May 27, 2007)

Kimbo just shows that he has no respect at all for the sport. Without those guys MMA wouldn't be where it is at today. 

What is trash talking former champs prove? Is he trying to pull them out of retirment to fight them? 

The joke that is Kimbo is getting really old. I don't care if he is just trying to hype himself up there are better ways to do it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Well, he did make Tank Abbot look like a scrub.


 Tank always was kinda a scrub, Tank had heavy hands and the fans loved him but he was never the top guy.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

RageInDaCage said:


> Recently on a FC Fighter Radio interview, Kimbo trashed early UFC champions such as Gracie and Shamrock and called them scrubs. This guy thinks he could have one the earlier UFC events. 1) This has no legitimacy to ANYTHING going on in the world of MMA 2) The fact is he cant beat sh*t so now this leaves me thinking why he even bothers to say something like this? Dana should really get Chuck over there to bang this guy out reaal quick. Thoughts?


i actually think Kimbo would beat Chuck. Chuck doesn't do well against mean black guys that are bigger and stronger than him.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Tank always was kinda a scrub, Tank had heavy hands and the fans loved him but he was never the top guy.


 You guys get the premise right, but still manage to miss the punchline. :dunno:


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i would like to see kimbo get KOed by Alexander emelianenko or igor Vovchanchyn


----------



## Amerikraut (Jan 26, 2008)

jasvll said:


> You guys get the premise right, but still manage to miss the punchline. :dunno:


well use a ******* sarcastic face instead of a smiley next time...ass  Then...and only then...will people not think you're retarded. (sarcastic face)


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

jasvll said:


> You guys get the premise right, but still manage to miss the punchline. :dunno:


 My bad man, never even looked to see who posted it, thought I saw some Kimbo nut sweat smeared across the post.


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

norway1 said:


> i would like to see kimbo get KOed by Alexander emelianenko or igor Vovchanchyn


Igor is a retired restaurant owner and he could come out of retirement and kick Kimbo's ass on a weeks notice.

Kimbo likes to talk a lot and I don't really care too much anymore for what he has to say because he hasn't even fought a top 30 HW. Cantrell took a dive and Tank just sucks.

I'd love to see someone just wreck the guy but unfortunately Gary Shaw and all the guys over at EliteXC are feeding him small time punks to boost his popularity and draw in more viewers.

You can bet if he went to UFC they'd give him a top guy for his first fight.

I'm hoping JT smashes him so we don't have to hear about him anymore


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Its ok to trash talk people that are in the UFC right now since he is just trying to win the mind games if he ever faces them, but never trash talk the early fighters. These guys mad MMA and if it wasn't for them he wouldn't have a organization to fight in. Thats kimbo's game though.


----------



## Aaronyman (Mar 1, 2007)

i hate to say it...but he's right...the early ufc champs were pretty terrible and level of athleticism wasn't good at all....could u imagine a top level ***** fighter at ufc 1??? he would have mauled royce badly


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

Aaronyman said:


> i hate to say it...but he's right...the early ufc champs were pretty terrible and level of athleticism wasn't good at all....could u imagine a top level ***** fighter at ufc 1??? he would have mauled royce badly


Even still thats like Peyton Manning calling Dan Marino a guy that had no game or skills.


----------



## evzbc (Oct 11, 2006)

I actually like the guy.

He's mean, nasty, and loves to bang.

He's got size and power, he just needs technique (which he's working on with Bas Rutten).

I think it's hilarious to hear him talk like that, he reminds me of Rampage "I'll whoop his ass!".

He's obviously great at entertaining, and I bet he'll grow on people as he continues to get exposure.

I think the fight Dana should make happen is *Kimbo Vs. Brock *


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Amerikraut said:


> well use a ******* sarcastic face instead of a smiley next time...ass  Then...and only then...will people not think you're retarded. (sarcastic face)


  says, "I'm being sarcastic."  says, "I am sarcastic." Get it now?


----------



## ezcw (May 9, 2007)

"You know those guys that made it possible for me to get paid 6 figures a fight? They're scrubs."

Yeah, sure Kimbo could probably beat those guys if he went back in time and took his modern training and fought people who were going into to UFC1 blind to what was coming.

Thats like Lebron James talking shit about basketball players from the 50's saying he could take them 1-on-1. <durrrr> He's only 4foot taller and lightyears ahead in training and nutrition.
But thats not gonna happen cause he's not classless enough to be so crass.

Kimbo talking like that makes me think he's halfway to retarded and closing in fast.

A better comparison would be asking if he could beat those guys if they were all the same age getting into the sport at the same time. He would be broken.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

jasvll said:


> Well, he did make Tank Abbot look like a scrub.


I guess he could fight Kimo next, if he wants to keep proving he can beat up old losers that were never that good in the first place.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't get it Dana calls Ken a scrub and everyone agrees and says how Dana just tells it like it is. Kimbo does it and he's a thug who doesn't respect MMA. Can someone explain it to me?


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

HexRei said:


> I guess he could fight Kimo next, if he wants to keep proving he can beat up old losers that were never that good in the first place.


 Dude, you try fighting after lugging a cross to a ring. It ain't easy.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> I don't get it Dana calls Ken a scrub and everyone agrees and says how Dana just tells it like it is. Kimbo does it and he's a thug who doesn't respect MMA. Can someone explain it to me?


Maybe because Ken Shamrock whooped Kimbo's trainer back in the day.

If Ken Shamrock was a scrub what does that make Bas in Kimbo's mind?

On top of that, Kimbo recently promised his fans that he will never tap out... EVER!

The guy has diarhea of the mouth and he hasn't done anything.

He is trying to set up a Kimbo Vs. Ken Shamrock fight no doubt. Ken's recent record is of the caliber of opponents Kimbo's been facing.


----------



## Pr0d1gy (Sep 25, 2006)

Love him or hate him you cannot dispute Kimbo's power. Sure, it is steroid enhanced, but unfortunately if the person does not do them for a couple months they are considered "clean". Personally, I think he would knock Liddell out. He is just too big & strong for Chuck. Thompson will be a true test for him as I doubt James will stand and strike for him, but his first REAL test will be when he fights a ground fighter with great speed and evasion skills. Until then he will be a work in progress with big time potential.

The one thing that immediately stuck out to me is how slow he really is. Watching the punches that hit Tank, it would seem that someone with good quickness could avoid a lot of his strikes. Again, only time will tell, but you cannot deny his power and entertainment value.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Pr0d1gy said:


> Love him or hate him you cannot dispute Kimbo's power. Sure, it is steroid enhanced, but unfortunately if the person does not do them for a couple months they are considered "clean". *Personally, I think he would knock Liddell out. He is just too big & strong for Chuck. * Thompson will be a true test for him as I doubt James will stand and strike for him, but his first REAL test will be when he fights a ground fighter with great speed and evasion skills. Until then he will be a work in progress with big time potential.
> 
> The one thing that immediately stuck out to me is how slow he really is. Watching the punches that hit Tank, it would seem that someone with good quickness could avoid a lot of his strikes. Again, only time will tell, but you cannot deny his power and entertainment value.


I have to strongly disagree with you on Kimbo-Lidell.

If Kevin Randleman (who is faster, more explosive, and at least as strong IMO) wasn't too much for Lidell, then Kimbo can hang that up.

Chuck would pick Kimbo apart from beginning to end, easy. Also Kimbo has never faced an opponent with Chuck's KO power. Kimbo would be KTFO.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I think there are certainly better guys to fight him then Chuck. I mean Chuck would probably lose that fight. 

I would say a guy like Brock or Nog would be better suited to match-up against him. I would really enjoy a match-up between Brock and Kimbo and really think that it should happen.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

W.H. said:


> Even still thats like Peyton Manning calling Dan Marino a guy that had no game or skills.


Actually it is completely different because football has not changed nearly as much as MMA has since those two time periods.

I don't understand all the hate towards this guy. Since when did it become so bad to come from the streets and be a street fighter. 

That would be like people making fun of "Skip to My Lou" (aka Rafer Alston) of the Houston Rockets. Once an acclaimed member of the And-1 b-ball tour and street b-ball competitions throughout the NY City area.

You gotta give it to the guy, he is a street fighter and fought his way into a professional fighting organization. That is pretty bad ass. How much training do most of these guys require before getting to his point. He marketed himself on the internet and now he is pretty big as a pro.That is what one can officially call "making it". Sure he is confident and talks smack, but there are few fighters that don't especially ones that have seen as much success as he has.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think there are certainly better guys to fight him then Chuck. I mean Chuck would probably lose that fight.
> 
> I would say a guy like Brock or Nog would be better suited to match-up against him. I would really enjoy a match-up between Brock and Kimbo and really think that it should happen.


I think Kimbo is a perfect match-up for Chuck. Kimbo, moves forward and attacks, Chuck counter-punches, rinse and repeat 'til Kimbo goes to sleep.

It would be great to see Brock fold Kimbo up like an old pair of pants, though. I wouldn't even waste Nog's time with Kimbo. Gonzaga, Kongo, Herring would all beat him proper enough in the stand-up. We don't have to squarely depend on grapplers to beat Kimbo IMO.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> I think Kimbo is a perfect match-up for Chuck. Kimbo, moves forward and attacks, Chuck counter-punches, rinse and repeat 'til Kimbo goes to sleep.
> 
> It would be great to see Brock fold Kimbo up like an old pair of pants, though. I wouldn't even waste Nog's time with Kimbo. Gonzaga, Kongo, Herring would all beat him proper enough in the stand-up. We don't have to squarely depend on grapplers to beat Kimbo IMO.


i think herring and Kongo would have a really hard time with Kimbo. Kongo still hasn't proven to be man enough to be a top tier guy, and I believe Kimbo's mean streak would help him win that one. the only thing I don't know, is how Kimbo takes a punch. The guy seems pretty solid in the stand-up, he shows good movement, and pretty good combos, and definitely has power. But how is his defense and TDD. Even a guy like Kongo would give Kimbo problems on the ground just because of how long he has been training. So that is a given.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> i think herring and Kongo would have a really hard time with Kimbo. Kongo still hasn't proven to be man enough to be a top tier guy, and I believe Kimbo's mean streak would help him win that one. the only thing I don't know, is how Kimbo takes a punch. The guy seems pretty solid in the stand-up, he shows good movement, and pretty good combos, and definitely has power. But how is his defense and TDD. Even a guy like Kongo would give Kimbo problems on the ground just because of how long he has been training. So that is a given.


You give Kimbo a lot more credit than I do and you seem to be a lot more impressed with his stand-up than I am.

Kongo and Herring are seasoned, TRAINED, strikers. To think Kimbo's stand-up is near theirs is laughable to me.
Just my opinion.


----------



## WarHERO (Dec 31, 2006)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Actually it is completely different because football has not changed nearly as much as MMA has since those two time periods.
> 
> I don't understand all the hate towards this guy. Since when did it become so bad to come from the streets and be a street fighter.
> 
> ...


It probably hasn't changed in football like MMA, but still. I just don't think its right to down rate all of the older fighters. Back then most of the fighters never used roids and didn't have the technique that future fighters now have. I just thought that present UFC fighters would respect the fighters back in the earlier UFCs. Just kinda pisses me off that they don't.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> Kongo and Herring are seasoned, TRAINED, strikers. To think Kimbo's stand-up is near theirs is laughable to me.
> Just my opinion.


Herring's stand-up isn't that great. He lands a good shot now and again, but when he does its comes completely out of nowhere and is not expected. I hate his jab, it looks so sloppy. I know a couple 13 year old golden glovers who put him to shame hand-wise. Sometimes I think Herring just doesn't go after it when he should. Kongo is definitely seasoned though and would probably spank Kimbo with his technical striking.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

What are you doing with this guy Bas

Royce and Ken would have tapped a green Kimbo back at the first ufcs. Especially Shamrock, who was a fufckin beast back then. 

I want Alistair Overeem to school this guy. For Kimbo's hype train to end, he must get owned on the feet. This dude is PERFECT for Mirko.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Terry77 said:


> What are you doing with this guy Bas
> 
> Royce and Ken would have tapped a green Kimbo back at the first ufcs. Especially Shamrock, who was a fufckin beast back then.
> 
> I want Alistair Overeem to school this guy. For Kimbo's hype train to end, he must get owned on the feet. This dude is PERFECT for Mirko.


yeah I can see MCC knocking his lights out.:thumbsup:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

stitch1z said:


> Maybe because Ken Shamrock whooped Kimbo's trainer back in the day.
> 
> If Ken Shamrock was a scrub what does that make Bas in Kimbo's mind?
> 
> ...


So then why can Dana say it and there is no uproar.

Dana has done nothing as far as fighting in MMA less than Kimbo has.

Also if Kimbo wants to say he will never tap out fine that's his business and you can laugh at him if he does. But I'm not sure if you guys understand that their is a reason Kimbo draws people and that's because of the fact he talks. He isn't disrespecting the sport he is bringing fans to it.

Why does Kimbo take more heat than Lesnar did when Lesnar called former UFC HW champion Tim Sylvia a bum?


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

Kimbo's taking a shit on mma and doesn't acknowledge himself as part of the sport. Lesnar was at least trying to book a future fight with Sylvia, and said he wasn't athletic.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Kimbo considers himself an MMA fighter and has talked about how hard the training is many times.


----------



## Terry77 (Jan 5, 2007)

We agree to disagree my friend. I don't like em, but he's getting his bread and training with Bas Rutten. Still, not the best posterboy for MMA right now; a sideshow at this point.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think he's a good fighter at this point in his career but much like Lesnar he brings a crap load of fans with him.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> So then why can Dana say it and there is no uproar.
> 
> Dana has done nothing as far as fighting in MMA less than Kimbo has.
> 
> ...


Honestly, maybe because he is black. Let's face it the guy came up on the streets and that creates an attitude of me against the world. Something that carries with it a lot of criticism. I can't begin to understand his plight. From what I do know of it though, he has survival instincts that other fighters can not possibly have. He has that raw, untapped, live or die, do what ever it takes to stop the other guy kind of talent and Bas wants to refine that into a professional fighter. I think it is great. I hope that he works on his attitude too. Bas will be the perfect coach for Kimbo. The one thing this sport needs more of is prominent black athletes to move it into the future. Right now there just isn;t enough representation.

I may be giving him more credit in the striking category then he deserves, but the guy will outstrike most HW's.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I don't think it's racism. But I think where he comes from has something to do with it.

A lot of MMA fans don't want street fighters in MMA. And Kimbo is basically the most famous street fighter.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Honestly, maybe because he is black. Let's face it the guy came up on the streets and that creates an attitude of me against the world. Something that carries with it a lot of criticism. I can't begin to understand his plight. From what I do know of it though, he has survival instincts that other fighters can not possibly have. He has that raw, untapped, live or die, do what ever it takes to stop the other guy kind of talent and Bas wants to refine that into a professional fighter. I think it is great. I hope that he works on his attitude too. Bas will be the perfect coach for Kimbo. The one thing this sport needs more of is prominent black athletes to move it into the future. Right now there just isn;t enough representation.


LOL! 

Two Words:
Rampage Jackson

Kimbo is not the guy to move MMA or black America into the future. It's more like he is turning back the clock on both. lol.

Rampage constantly says WRESTLING saved him from the street. Wrestling is an actual sport and it took him through college.

I don't think the message to send to the world is : "Street Fighting got me off the streets!"
I think that's not a likely outcome for most people that get into street fights. 
More commonly is: "Street fighting got me into prison" or "Street fighting got me shot in the face." 

Kimbo sends the wrong message on every level IMO.

To say their are not better black role-models in MMA than Kimbo is shocking to me. Kimbo is a terrible role model for black youth. Any youth, for that matter.


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why does Kimbo have to be a role model? Why can't he be just a fighter who's life was saved by street fighting?

If Kimbo sucks we will find out sooner or later but blasting him every chance you get for things that tons of guys have said in the past is just being stupid.

I know it has nothing to do with race but honestly it's just wrong to not give the guy a chance he hasn't done anything disrespectfulto the sport since he started dispite what all you guys say. From What I've seen he's tarining hard according to Bas he is the hardest trainer he's ever seen. The guy talks about how he's not a top HW and how his career is just starting. He's not handpicking his opponents get mad at Gary Shaw for that. He's said stuff about Liddell after Liddell talked shit about Kimbo. And now he's said something that we all know and that has been said by a ton of people. The orginal UFC fighters aren't good at all compared to the guys now days.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

I really don't care about Kimbo Slice, not until he beats someone he isn't fed. I respect that he's trying, but he should stay away from interviewers because he sounds like a moron. :dunno:


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> LOL!
> 
> *Two Words:
> Rampage Jackson*
> ...


I think you completely missed the point or didn't read the post I quoted. Which asked why people are criticizing Kimbo and not Dana for basically saying the same things? Somehting Rampage didn't do. So, to compare Rampage and Kimbo is pretty ignorant since the only thing they have in common is their race. Kimbo did not have the luxury of a wrestling scholarship to get him off the streets. He is using what he knows, "fighting". And it has made him an MMA fighter. 

I agree that the message of fighting is not the best to send, but many pros and instructors have opened their gyms to underprivileged children to come train for free and if they see someone "like them" in there they are more likely to take advantage of those opportunities.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> I think you completely missed the point or didn't read the post I quoted. Which asked why people are criticizing Kimbo and not Dana for basically saying the same things? Somehting Rampage didn't do. So, to compare Rampage and Kimbo is pretty ignorant since the only thing they have in common is their race. Kimbo did not have the luxury of a wrestling scholarship to get him off the streets. He is using what he knows, "fighting". And it has made him an MMA fighter.
> 
> I agree that the message of fighting is not the best to send, but many pros and instructors have opened their gyms to underprivileged children to come train for free and if they see someone "like them" in there they are more likely to take advantage of those opportunities.


I didn't take a look at the post you were responding too, my bad.

But in an answer to why people get mad at Kimbo for saying stuff like that vs. DW is still not because he's black.

It's because, arguably, Dana White has done great things for the sport. Kimbo, however is a newbie that has done nothing for the sport, not fought any tough competition, and arguably is hurting the image of our sport. And he sounds really dumb when he talks.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

haha, stitchiz.. u better have a new pair of boxers handy for whenever kimbo finally loses 

i cannot wait to see kimbo vs liddell.. it would be the most hyped/watched fight ever


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> So, to compare Rampage and Kimbo is pretty ignorant since the only thing they have in common is their race. Kimbo did not have the luxury of a wrestling scholarship to get him off the streets. He is using what he knows, "fighting". And it has made him an MMA fighter.


The luxury? was Rampage born with that scholarship? I was pretty sure he worked his ass off for it. 

Stitch1z comparison is perfectly valid, they are both MMA fighters with a strong following, and when we're talking about black american role models in MMA *it makes perfect sense to compare them*. 

I think stitch1z is straight on with this, Kimbo's message is "street fighting got me off the streets", and street fighting is the last place you find competent MMA fighters. Kimbo's not even that great, as evidenced by the fact that he hasn't fought anyone who wasn't totally incompetent or completely washed up. Who's his next opponent after James "Jaw of Glass" Thompson? Kimo?


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Why should Kimbo have to be a role model. We don't blast guys in the UFC who get in bar fights all the time what is Kimbo doing wrong he's telling the truth street fighting got him off the street.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

bbjd7 said:


> Why should Kimbo have to be a role model. We don't blast guys in the UFC who get in bar fights all the time what is Kimbo doing wrong he's telling the truth street fighting got him off the street.


The point is that the sport is still trying to erase the image of its past, and Kimbo Slice came from a fighting background that the sport doesn't really and shouldn't promote. I'm not saying that Kimbo Slice isn't training hard or anything, I'm just explaining why Kimbo really shouldn't uphold his street-fighting reputation, because it almost validates street-fighting as a catalyst to getting into MMA professionally.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> Why should Kimbo have to be a role model. We don't blast guys in the UFC who get in bar fights all the time what is Kimbo doing wrong he's telling the truth street fighting got him off the street.


For one things, those UFC guys who get in bar fights almost never talk about it like its the reason they're so badass. They usually are pretty quiet about their own involvement... we hear about it second or third hand (like Matt Hughes' recounting of Pat Miletich's recounting of Tito getting KO'ed by Lee Murray in London)


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

Fedor>All the guy was a street fighters there are videos of him on the internet fighting in the streets should he just deny it or something pretend it didn't happen.

Kimbo is bringing a ton of fans to MMA. And honestly if MMA is trying to get rid of that image so badly than why is the president of the biggest MMA org cursing every other word on National TV. Kimbo isn't doing anything wrong. In fact he doesn't even talk about his street fights that much Elite XC does.

Also Guys getting into Bar fights, getting arrested, and other things fighters do are much worse role model wise than Kimbo.

BJ Penn had a video of himself high and people thought it was the funniest thing ever but Kimbo is a bad role model.


----------



## AndyHI (Apr 15, 2008)

If Kimbo fought Gracie, or Shamrock in their prime, he'd either get his arm snapped or choked unconscious. Kimbo's not a fighter, he's a baker."gimme my bread!"


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

bbjd7 said:


> BJ Penn had a video of himself high and people thought it was the funniest thing ever but Kimbo is a bad role model.


If you're going to show me two kids, otherwise identical, but one starts fights in the street and the other smokes weed... i'd say the guy starting fights is probably worse off. I guess that's just a matter of opinion tho.


----------



## Scarecrow (Mar 20, 2008)

jasvll said:


> Well, he did make Tank Abbot look like a scrub.
> 
> Oh, and got a link?
> 
> ...


Tank has been washed up for over a decade.


----------



## jasvll (Mar 28, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> Tank has been washed up for over a decade.


The 'missed the joke' line is pretty long, but if you're willing to wait, by all means, join it. :thumbsup:


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Scarecrow said:


> Tank has been washed up for over a decade.


By which you must mean, Tank's last shower was over a decade ago.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Scarecrow said:


> Tank has been washed up for over a decade.


Tank's not washed up, he's just stuck in a rut.:thumb02:


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

HexRei said:


> If you're going to show me two kids, otherwise identical, but one starts fights in the street and the other smokes weed... i'd say the guy starting fights is probably worse off. I guess that's just a matter of opinion tho.


Well that's really not the point I'm not against smoking weed at all so i'm not going to debate against it but the point is it's illegal and BJ Penn was on the internet doing something illegal and almost everyone thought it was great. Meanwhile every rips on Kimbo for beign a bad rolemodel. He's not a good role model at all but neither is almost anyone in the UFC. 

It's kind of like everyone wants to attack Kimbo for anything he does just because they don't like the fact he was a street fighter and the fact that Elite XC is hyping him up and feeding him cans.

However none of that stuff Kimbo can really change and he's done nothing bad at all really since he started fighting in MMA.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

HexRei said:


> The luxury? was Rampage born with that scholarship? I was pretty sure he worked his ass off for it.
> 
> Stitch1z comparison is perfectly valid, they are both MMA fighters with a strong following, and when we're talking about black american role models in MMA *it makes perfect sense to compare them*.
> 
> I think stitch1z is straight on with this, *Kimbo's message is "street fighting got me off the streets",* and street fighting is the last place you find competent MMA fighters. Kimbo's not even that great, as evidenced by the fact that he hasn't fought anyone who wasn't totally incompetent or completely washed up. Who's his next opponent after James "Jaw of Glass" Thompson? Kimo?


Street fighting could not get him off the streets. He earned no money from that. While he was a street fighter he also earned a paycheck as a bodyguard/entourage member of a recording label. Street fighting taught him a lot about what it takes to be in MMA though. 

Rampage, surely worked his ass off for that scholarship, but who got him into wrestling. Maybe Kimbo never had that kind of mentor, coach, teacher, parent, or anyone else there to guide him into more constructive avenues. This guy is a professional with absolutely no amateur record. Why should he face top competition. He hasn't earned that opportunity. If he were to face guys like SYlvia, Fedor, Nog, etc. I am sure this forum and many others would be outraged that he gets a title shot or is able to face such great competition. 

So, I guess I can compare Matt Hughes to Georges St. Pierre because they are white middle class men too. That wouldn't be fair. Different situations entirely.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

HexRei said:


> If you're going to show me two kids, otherwise identical, but one starts fights in the street and the other smokes weed... i'd say the guy starting fights is probably worse off. I guess that's just a matter of opinion tho.


Depends on where those kids are mentally...if that is all you have to go on though, I would agree.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I guess I started this Role Model thing unintentionally. I believe example would be a better choice of words. Kids aren't going to implement someone they aren't similar too. I remember being a kid. As I am sure you all do as well. I never really strived to be "like" anyone in particular, but certainly used persons' successes as motivation for me to be successful as well. I don't think any child will look to a UFC fighter and think, "I want to be completely like him". Maybe a wrestler, then they will grow up and ealize it is all fake and look to other avenues. Most kids look at athletes when they play the sport; I never remember watching TV and searching for articles about my favorite athletes. I just watched them play their sports. And tried to be like them there. So, this is kind of a pointless argument anyway. Kids don't care enough to read about that kind of shit. Of course, some kids will read anything they can about the athletes. Most of that reading will be in books and magazine articles though. 

If there are kids out there thinking I want to be exactly like Kimbo, then they are in bad shape right now anyway and that would be an improvement. But the more likely scenario is kids watching him fight and thinking this guy came from the same place as me. There is a way out. That is the conclusion kids make, generally speaking. 

Most kids in that situation won't have the means to watch this guy fight anyway. Hell, most kids don't have the means to watch any of these fights live.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> *Street fighting could not get him off the streets. He earned no money from that.* While he was a street fighter he also earned a paycheck as a bodyguard/entourage member of a recording label. Street fighting taught him a lot about what it takes to be in MMA though.
> 
> Rampage, surely worked his ass off for that scholarship, but who got him into wrestling. *Maybe Kimbo never had that kind of mentor, coach, teacher, parent, or anyone else there to guide him into more constructive avenues*. This guy is a professional with absolutely no amateur record. Why should he face top competition. He hasn't earned that opportunity. If he were to face guys like SYlvia, Fedor, Nog, etc. I am sure this forum and many others would be outraged that he gets a title shot or is able to face such great competition.
> 
> *So, I guess I can compare Matt Hughes to Georges St. Pierre because they are white middle class men too.* That wouldn't be fair. Different situations entirely.


He was street fighting for money (I'm sorry, "bread"). He'd put a grand against his opponent's grand from what I've heard him claim.

Kimbo also played High School Football, so he had mentor figures around.

Why not compare GSP and Hughes? What's unfair about that?

And Kimbo wasn't a bodyguard for a record label that I know of. It was a porn company.

I'm not trying to change your mind on Kimbo. I just don't like the guy, don't think he's good for the sport...
I just don't think Kimbo has any saving graces IMO.

He's shown nothing amazing in the cage or on the street and I will be happy when he gets pummelled on moves on to the WWE where he belongs.


----------



## ROCKBASS03 (Jul 27, 2006)

eric2004bc said:


> Kimbo V Fedor would be funny
> u might as well jsut put kimbo infront of a rowling boulder and let it hit him
> 
> kimbo just needs to know his place


That is true, he needs to know his place. Elite isn't helping his ignorant ego any at all though. They are the ones really pushing him as some great MMA fighter. Elite is doing the opposite of what MMA orgs need to do.


----------



## Fatman2fighter (May 8, 2008)

ZZtigerZZ81 said:


> Street fighting could not get him off the streets. He earned no money from that. While he was a street fighter he also earned a paycheck as a bodyguard/entourage member of a recording label. Street fighting taught him a lot about what it takes to be in MMA though.
> 
> Rampage, surely worked his ass off for that scholarship, but who got him into wrestling. Maybe Kimbo never had that kind of mentor, coach, teacher, parent, or anyone else there to guide him into more constructive avenues. This guy is a professional with absolutely no amateur record. Why should he face top competition. He hasn't earned that opportunity. If he were to face guys like SYlvia, Fedor, Nog, etc. I am sure this forum and many others would be outraged that he gets a title shot or is able to face such great competition.
> 
> So, I guess I can compare Matt Hughes to Georges St. Pierre because they are white middle class men too. That wouldn't be fair. Different situations entirely.


Dude He made money off of the street fights. Nothing like he is making now granted. He was actually a bouncer for a porn company not a music company. 


Oh and IMHO

Kimbo vs Gracie = Gracie Grabs gaurd and Kimbo goes to sleep

Kimbo Vs Shamrock = Shamrock grabs a ankle lock and spins till Kimbos knees pops.

I think whoever posted Kimbo is baiting shamrock is right but I have to tell you that will be the buildup of the end unless they pay shamrock enough to stand up with him and let himself be knocked out.


----------



## ATL (Apr 1, 2008)

stitch1z said:


> He was street fighting for money (I'm sorry, "bread"). He'd put a grand against his opponent's grand from what I've heard him claim.
> 
> Kimbo also played High School Football, so he had mentor figures around.
> 
> ...




He brings money and new fans to the sport. Deal with it. Quit hating Stitch. James "Glass Chin" Thompson is getting put to sleep in the first round. He will ktfo of someone else than a "can" eventually, until then, stop talking crap, along with the other kimbo haters.


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

ATL said:


> He brings money and new fans to the sport. Deal with it. Quit hating Stitch. James "Glass Chin" Thompson is getting put to sleep in the first round. He will ktfo of someone else than a "can" eventually, until then, stop talking crap, along with the other kimbo haters.


How about I only stop talking crap about Kimbo IF he knocks out someone other than a can.

Until then, I think myself and the other Kimbo "haters" have some pretty valid points.

P.S. I don't want the fans that Kimbo brings to the sport and it doesn't pay me a dime. I just want to see good fighters that fight good fighters. Of which, Kimbo is neither of.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

stitch1z said:


> He was street fighting for money (I'm sorry, "bread"). He'd put a grand against his opponent's grand from what I've heard him claim.
> 
> Kimbo also played High School Football, so he had mentor figures around.
> 
> ...


Look I am not trying to change your mind on the guy. My mind isn't even made up on him. the guy just catches a lot of flak. He is probably a lot smarter then most people on this forum. You are right I about the porn company thing. He also played football in high school (which has nothing to with fighting though; those are the mentors I was talking about). He went to the University of miami on academic scholarship for little over a year. Not sure why he left school. Probably didn't enjoy it. He isn't the worst thing for mMA in my opinion. I think he brings needed fans and support to the sport, and I also think too many people are judging him based solely on the fact that he came to MMA from street fighting.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

Fatman2fighter said:


> Dude He made money off of the street fights. Nothing like he is making now granted. He was actually a bouncer for a porn company not a music company.
> 
> 
> Oh and IMHO
> ...


I don't think he started making money off of those fights until after his fight with Sean Gannon. So, it didn't really get him off the streets as I previously stated. His bodyguard job did that long before. Hell, I don't even know if he is from a poor background. I just assume that because of where he grew up and how he carries himself. He is pretty damn smart though. 

Let's not forget his first pro MMA fight he finished with a guillotine choke. (so what if it was Ray mercer:thumb02

I also don;t believe that him being a bodyguard for a porn company is even relevant (who cares if it was a record co. or porn co.)


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

ROCKBASS03 said:


> That is true, he needs to know his place. Elite isn't helping his ignorant ego any at all though. They are the ones really pushing him as some great MMA fighter. Elite is doing the opposite of what MMA orgs need to do.


Kimbo does know his place. Did you even read the interview? He mentioned how far away he is and how far he needs to go in this sport..he was actually very humble


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

that backyard crackhead should keep his mouth shut until he beats someone other than a drunk neighbor for 100 bucks.


----------



## Fearless13 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well there is really only one way to prove Kimbo can be the best and the only way to do that is to fight the best. So for all the Kimbo-haters out there, why? He has a lot of hype and is living up to it.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

kimbo has hype? now thats funny. a stack of backyard youtube videos does not give you hype and he has certainly not backed his so called hype because he has done nothing but beat nobodys. when he beats someone, than he can talk all the shit he wants. until he does something, anything, kimbo needs to get over his sad thug-life, hood-rat, fool self.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

nissassagame said:


> kimbo has hype? now thats funny. a stack of backyard youtube videos does not give you hype and he has certainly not backed his so called hype because he has done nothing but beat nobodys. when he beats someone, than he can talk all the shit he wants. until he does something, anything, kimbo needs to get over his sad thug-life, hood-rat, fool self.


over his sad thug-life? did you see how much he made in the tank fight? while being a "nobody"? i wouldn't exactly need to "get over my life" if i made close to 200k in a fight. im sure he's loving every minute of his "sad thug-life".


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Aaronyman said:


> i hate to say it...but he's right...the early ufc champs were pretty terrible and level of athleticism wasn't good at all....could u imagine a top level ***** fighter at ufc 1??? he would have mauled royce badly






WarHERO said:


> Even still thats like Peyton Manning calling Dan Marino a guy that had no game or skills.


You need to remember the changes that have been made in the UFC from then till now.

back then it was a much different sport, rules where more like guidelines(hell I remember Gracie choking people out with his gi LOL) and Im going to put it out there that if you zipped Kimbo back in time and put him in the cage with most of them, Kimbo would be giving up that ass inside the first round. Speaking of back then, tank vs Kimbo would have been a good fight today its just a joke... 

Even though Ken is right on that edge where he could very well lose to Kimbo its my opinion ken would most likely still at this point rip Kimbo a new ass, I dont think we even need to talk about what frank would and could do to kimbo.

I think as Ive always thought, Kimbo's a fraud thats here for the money, he'll run his mouth as much as he can in the hope that someone like chuck will give him a fight = $$$, all the talk of seeing him "indirectly" is just hype.

P.S. I only wish Kimbo was stupid enough to "see chuck indirectly" because we all know he would be seeing th doctor directly after seeing chuck and you can phucking quote me on that!


----------



## MikeRC (Mar 23, 2008)

I don't see why so many people are hating Kimbo. I sit here and read all these excuses, like him not fighting great fighters, and how he's in it for the money. I don't think any of us know what he's cabable of at the moment, he's been training hard, and he's learning alot. Of course he isn't going to start out on the top, he's working himself up with every fight. I beleive that he can be a great fighter if he keeps doing what he's been doing lately. So far all his pro fights have seamed easy for him, so he hasn't had a good match.
As far as him being in it for the money, I dought it. Kimbo said his first paid fight was with a kid he went to school with. He got offered $1500, and $3000 if he won. Turns out, he beat the guy, and that's what got him into doing what he does. He faught a few street fights, and then he got offered a contract. Every MMA fighter is getting paid, so I don't see why everybody insist on bashing Kimbo about it.
The reason he has so many fans is because of his street fights. He made a name for himself before he even got his contract, just by doing what he loves to do, fight. I think he's a pretty good fighter right now, but he can only get better from here. It seams like most people hate him because he dosn't dought himself against any fight. So what, he's got alot of heart in what he does. I'm not asking everybody to love the guy, but it's hard to say you hate somebody when you don't even know the person.

And for those of you talking about Chuck and Kimbo, don't hold your breathe. We all know it aint gonna happen, and if it ever does, then I beleive we'll all see a good show.

That's just my opinion.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Let's ignore Kimbo's past for a moment or even his ignorants rants about those who have made the life he lives possible and focus simply on him as a fighter. From a trainer and aspiring mma fighter's pov.

See Kimbo has a few deficiencies when it comes to his fighting skills. He's slow - like retarded cow slow - it's just ridiculous. He has no real ground game to speak of. His chin is untested in MMA but he took a couple of shots in his streetfighting vids that he didn't handle too well. And his sense of tactics and strategy is...well it just isn't there. From listening to him speak he doesn't really come off as the brightest bulb in the bunch though I do not deny his talent for marketing and hyping himself. His hands are - supposedly - powerful but that doesn't help if you can't hit your opponent. Though, personally, from his streetfighting vids I'd say he is not one of the harder hitting heavyweights. He totally needs to scrap his fighting skills and start over - preferably doing lots of hand speed drills.

That's my opinion of him as a fighter. As a force for MMA ...I'm gonna go with what another has said before in this thread. I don't really want the fans he's bringing to the sport. Economically it's good but generally his fans - much like Lesnar's fans that came along - are annoying. I've heard alot of hype amongst fans that he's the next coming of Heavyweight Christ. Heavyweight Christ, incidentally, is the only man who can hit you hard enough that you're the only person in heaven in a wheelchair. He just hasn't done enough to be able to call out people like Chuck, Ken, or Royce. You have to earn your chops and fighting these basically rigged matches isn't going to do that.

Overall, I find myself indifferent to him. I don't watch his fights and he's not in either weight class that I can fight in. So that's that. Just my own opinions here.


----------



## MikeRC (Mar 23, 2008)

From what I know, he's working on hand speed. And it's hard to say that he has no groundgame at the moment, because as people said, he hasn't been tested. Once he works himself up and starts fighting better fighters, then I guess we'll see exactly how good his ground game is. Only time will tell.


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

deadmanshand said:


> ...his ignorants rants about those who have made the life he lives possible...


This is what I dislike about him most. 

He might be a fighter one day, but right now he's just a punk.


----------



## ralphbenjamin (Feb 17, 2008)

deadmanshand said:


> Let's ignore Kimbo's past for a moment or even his ignorants rants about those who have made the life he lives possible and focus simply on him as a fighter. From a trainer and aspiring mma fighter's pov.
> 
> See Kimbo has a few deficiencies when it comes to his fighting skills. He's slow - like retarded cow slow - it's just ridiculous. He has no real ground game to speak of. His chin is untested in MMA but *he took a couple of shots in his streetfighting vids that he didn't handle too well*. And his sense of tactics and strategy is...well it just isn't there. From listening to him speak he doesn't really come off as the brightest bulb in the bunch though I do not deny his talent for marketing and hyping himself. His hands are - supposedly - powerful but that doesn't help if you can't hit your opponent. Though, personally, from his streetfighting vids I'd say he is not one of the harder hitting heavyweights. He totally needs to scrap his fighting skills and start over - preferably doing lots of hand speed drills.
> 
> ...


im very curious as to what you are basing this statement on?

surely it can't be this... 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2fV4zivxupU

41 and 44 seconds.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow...what horrible shots. I hate to tell you but from my experience - both in the cage and out of - taking the punches of someone who doesn't know how to throw them is pretty easy. His opponent was only punching with his arms and not his body. From a kinetic linking standpoint they were complete duds. If he had put real force behind those punches I would be impressed but as it is...I've fought guys who hit like that and were that size. They just aren't that hard of shots and I'm a welterweight. From a science of fighting perspective he just doesn't have anything to offer.


----------

